# Sydney North Long Weekend



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like we'll have the best inshore conditions for a long time this weekend. I'll be looking to get out twice.

Thinking of a Dee Why beach launch at 5:30 on Saturday morning to explore two locations. First is 2km out and is the southern end of the extensive reef off Long Reef Pt (we usually fish the northern end). Second location is 3.5km out in the same direction as the first and rises to 11m from about 20m. No idea if there are any good fish there. Launch at Dee Why is pretty easy except we have to port down 10 steps. http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... 2C_Dee_Why

Will be looking for a Long Reef session on Monday. Probably another early session but am open to an evening session if weather OK


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave - count me infor both.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Peril / Dave,

I'm keen to do Long Reef this weekend - was hoping for Sunday, but doesn't look like anyone else is keen for that day - also, I don't have a trolley yet and heard that it is not too much of a portage. So can you please keep me posted on when you guys are going out there and if OK with you, would you mind if I tagged along? I'm pretty new to fishing in Sydney!

What's the portage like at Dee Why from the car park (doesn't really give an indication from the site you sent through)?

Thanks,
Storm


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

teacup said:


> Hi Peril / Dave,
> 
> I'm keen to do Long Reef this weekend - was hoping for Sunday, but doesn't look like anyone else is keen for that day - also, I don't have a trolley yet and heard that it is not too much of a portage. So can you please keep me posted on when you guys are going out there and if OK with you, would you mind if I tagged along? I'm pretty new to fishing in Sydney!
> 
> ...


Will keep you informed. I'm sure others will be going out as well. I've reserved Sunday for earning brownie points by doing jobs around the house.

Long Reef is much easier than Dee Why for portage. Dee Why the parking is a fair distance from the sand and there are steps to negotiate. However, because there are steps, I expect we'll be helping each other so no big issue if you don't have a trolley. Load up at the car and two can carry each yak down to the beach


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I would love to join you Dave but I have a BBQ to cater so I need a sure thing, Longy it is, good luck though!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No takers for Dee Why?


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave I was looking good for Sat & Mon and then the wife said nope just the one day - it will have to be Long tomorrow as it looked good this arvo.

Cheers

dave


----------

